# Solved: pxe-e61



## p1an0playa

I have recently had my motherboard replaced, and since then I get this message every time I start windows...

Broadcom UNDI, PXE-2.1 (build 002) v2.0.4
Copyright (C ) 2000-2003 Broadcom Corporation
Copyright (C ) 1997-2000 Intel Corporation
All rights reserved.

Intel Base-Code, PXE-2.1 (build 002j)
Copyright (C ) 1997-2000 Intel Corporation
PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-M0F: Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM.

however, this doesn't stop me from using the computer

i have the list for the boot order...
diskette drive
onboard NIC
Internal HDD
usb storage device
cd/dvd/cd-rw drive
cardbus NIC-(not enabled)

do i need to change this?


----------



## Elvandil

If you don't boot from your network, you may want the first 3 to be diskette drive, CD, and then Internal HDD. It's probably attempting to boot from the NIC before the HD.


----------



## p1an0playa

ok, that worked!! thank you


----------



## Elvandil

You're welcome.


----------



## pjlksn

I've searched through a lot of postings on the Internet and haven't found anything that is a satisfactory explanation for this PXE-E61 problem I have.

My problem:

I boot up my brand new Compaq V2335US Presario notebook and start going through the initial config of XP (such as selecting time zone, etc.). Suddenly the thing reboots and gets stuck in a loop repeating "Intel UNDI PXE-2.0 ....PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable....etc." Now it always loops on this message everytime I turn on the notebook.

I haven't yet gone back home to play with the BIOS settings some more to try and see if there is a boot order or LAN boot option to disable. The first time I looked at the BIOS, I couldn't find any LAN boot option.

What bothers me is why a brand new laptop would produce this message. Any ideas? It seems implausible that this would happen out of the blue on a new product. I can believe it if one were installing new software or hardware but I was doing none of this. Please help explain WHY I see this error when all I did was take the laptop out of the box and turn it on???

Thanks!


----------



## Elvandil

You shouldn't. Bring it back or make them fix it.


----------



## pjlksn

Of course I should bring it back and make them fix it... but....I'm considering returning everything since this PXE problem may indicate a lurking hardware problem? Maybe this is simply a crummy laptop and I should shop for a different one?

I should be able to get them to fix this problem for free, since it wasn't working right out of the box. However, I did purchase a service contract and I'm afraid they will ding me and say I used the service contract to fix this problem. I don't want this to happen because I'm thinking I want to return the service contract and get my $ back.

Thanks.


----------

